# Australian Financial Services Licence



## une_58 (25 September 2017)

Hello all, 
I'm thinking about providing some technical analysis course in Australia as an individual. The trainings will solely be focused on educational aspects and I wont provide any buy/sell advice on any products (stocks, options, software and etc). Do you by any chance know if I need an Australian Financial Services Licence for this?

Thanx


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2017)

Think your all good.


----------



## une_58 (26 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Think your all good.




Thank you very much!


----------

